# Utah Crappie



## DGoodwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi All, 

I'm new to Utah and was wondering what bodies of water hold crappie besides Willard and Pineview?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Lake Powell


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Also Utah Lake, Newton, Sand Hollow, Quail Creek, Red Fleet. East canyon also has a few.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

And now Starvation.


> STARVATION RES	DUCHESNE	CRAPPIE BLACK	302	10.77	05/25/2017


Although it will be a while before there's any reason to expect to catch any.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Cutler reservoir.


----------



## DGoodwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

